# DNS/AD Setup Server 2012R2



## techmaster85 (Sep 5, 2011)

Trying to setup a DNS/AD test server in my house to play around with. Couple of questions

1. I have no domain setup at all, so how do i go about getting a "test domain" that i can dummy log into on other computers on my "network"?
2. Since I have no domain, I obviously need to create one, to do this, I need to have a static IP and DNS settings, and while I can give a static IP of 192.168.1.XX where do I get acceptable DNS configuration?
3. What features and roles do I need to install beyond AD service?

I try to login with what I have now, basically setup AD but the DNS is giving me troubles and it says no domain can be found.

Thanks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Primary DNS is always the domain controller in a single server environment. When you setup AD, if should have created the DNS role for you automatically.


----------



## techmaster85 (Sep 5, 2011)

OK, I think it did that, but what do I put for a static DNS address under IPv4 properties or my network adapter?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

The IP of the server.


----------



## techmaster85 (Sep 5, 2011)

OK, I setup the Server with AD DS and DNS. I have set a static IP for the LAN of 192.168.1.50 and a DNS of 127.0.0.1.

I have promoted the Domain Controller, and I have set a reverse lookup in the DNS for 192.168.1.1

I still get the errors about AD and DNS are not synching..when I try to add a computer to the domain test.local, it says the domain can not be found..


----------



## techmaster85 (Sep 5, 2011)

This is the error I get when I try to connect to test.local

Note: This information is intended for a network administrator. If you are not your network's administrator, notify the administrator that you received this information, which has been recorded in the file C:\Windows\debug\dcdiag.txt.

The following error occurred when DNS was queried for the service location (SRV) resource record used to locate an Active Directory Domain Controller (AD DC) for domain "test.local":

The error was: "DNS name does not exist."
(error code 0x0000232B RCODE_NAME_ERROR)

The query was for the SRV record for _ldap._tcp.dc._msdcs.test.local

Common causes of this error include the following:

- The DNS SRV records required to locate a AD DC for the domain are not registered in DNS. These records are registered with a DNS server automatically when a AD DC is added to a domain. They are updated by the AD DC at set intervals. This computer is configured to use DNS servers with the following IP addresses:

192.168.1.1

- One or more of the following zones do not include delegation to its child zone:

test.local
local
. (the root zone)


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I don't understand why you have a reverse lookup pointing to 192.168.1.1 that sounds like your router


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Whatever is handling DHCP should be handing out 192.168.1.50 as the primary DNS server. If your test machine has a static ip then assign it manually.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You have to set the static IP before you configure the DNS role or it will screw up all the records. 

My suggestion is to demote the server and start over.


----------



## techmaster85 (Sep 5, 2011)

The Router is handing out DHCP, the Static IP of 192.168.1.50 from the router was statically assigned to the Server before DNS went active. The 192.168.1.1 reverse lookup was added because that was the final step according to many postings and blogs I've read.

I've already started over twice..like to try and get it this time..


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If you run DCPROMO first, it will automatically install and configure the DNS role with AD.


----------



## techmaster85 (Sep 5, 2011)

DCPROMO is where you go into notifications and tell it to promote to a domain controller? I've done that..I then put in a new forest name like test.local and let the netbios resolve, etc


----------



## techmaster85 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bump..


----------

